# where to get M3 suede steering wheel from?



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

i need this part # and where I can get one. Please advise.

thanks!

LIL Raja


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Check with Vince*

check with VinceTopasBlau3. He's got one.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Check with Vince*

Scott, I had to tell you this. The suede trim grips like velcro! 



scottn2retro said:


> *check with VinceTopasBlau3. He's got one. *


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Damn, it sounds nice! My mod budget won't go for it. I think I'll try the old leather steering wheel cover trick to fatten up the wheel (that's what I used on my old M3) and some tacky grip gloves (like Simpson's 'Wrenchers'). If the cheap route doesn't work, I can upgrade later.


----------

